# Graubraune und weiße Mäuse aus..



## gismowolf (19. Februar 2004)

Reh- oder Hirschhaar werden mit einer Schere in Form gebracht 
und sind fängige Streamer für Forelle,Zander,Hecht,Schied und
Co!Bei richtiger Führung mit Fliegen-oder Spinnrute sind sie 
unwiderstehlich für die raubenden Schuppenträger.
Zusätzlich sind in die Schwänzchen getrocknete Fischhautstreifen
eingebunden,die durch die Witterung eventuelle Nachläufer
noch zum Biß anregen!


----------



## gismowolf (19. Februar 2004)

Die Länge des dunklen Koppenstreamers beträgt 9 cm,die des weißen Rapfenstreamers 6 cm.:q


----------



## rob (20. Februar 2004)

hallo wolfgang!!!
habe heute dein päckchen im postkasten gehabt.
überraschung))))daaaaaaaaaaaaanke dir!!!!
in 3 wochen geht die saison ja schon los...hurrrrra.diese wede ich aber erst später wenn es warm ist in der donau testen.vielleicht kann ich ja einen rapfen verhaften>
in 2 stunden sitzt ich im flieger,freu mich schon auf die bande#h


----------



## gismowolf (20. Februar 2004)

@rob!
Wenn die Überraschung gelungen ist,freut`s mich umso mehr!
Beim Zuschnitt kannst Du ja der Fantasie freien Lauf lassen und
mit wasserfestem Filzstift kannst Du das Outfit designen,so wie`s Dir am Besten gefällt!#h


----------



## rob (20. Februar 2004)

ah die muss ich also noch zuschneiden!na dann werd ich mich damit nächste woche spielen!
ich zeig dir dann das ergebnis!
grüss dich#h


----------



## gismowolf (20. Februar 2004)

@rob!
Als angehender Fliegenfischer sollte man mit seinen Ködern eine gewisse Verbundenheit haben.Drum hab ich mir gedacht,Du solltest Deine Streamer selbst in Form bringen.Du benötigst dazu 
eine kleine,jedoch scharf schneidende Schere,mit der Du vom
Schwanzteil (vom Hakenbogen aus)zum Kopf (Hakenöhr)rundum 
immer von hinten nach vorne die Reh(Hirsch)haare abschneidest.
Beim Schwanzteil mußt Du anfangs aufpassen,daß Du nicht zuviel
wegschneidest.Nach einigen Schnitten wirst Du sehen,daß es gar keine Hexerei ist und ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß dabei.
Früher beschnitt ich die Mäuschen so,daß beim Streamer dann 
eine Rückenflosse und zwei Brustflossen abstanden.Das hat zwar für`s menschliche Auge gut ausgesehen,aber wenn diese vom
Streamerkörper abstehenden Teile nicht symmetrisch waren,
begann sich der Streamer beim Fischen zu drehen,was im Endeffekt eine lang verdrallte Schnur zur Folge hatte.Deshalb laß ich solche Kinkerlitzchen bleiben.Die Gefahr des Verdrallens besteht auch,wenn man z.B.ganze Federn beiderseits eines Streamers einbindet,um eine Bänderung,wie sie z.B.Forellen im Jugendstadium haben,zu erhalten,wenn diese Federn etwas verdreht sind.Aber davon ein anderes Mal.Solche Bänderungen,
Augen und Kiemenbögen kannst Du auch mit einem wasserfesten 
Filzstift (in allen erhältlichen Farben)aufmalen!


----------



## gismowolf (22. Februar 2004)

@rob!
In weiterer Folge kann man wie oben schon erwähnt,Federn 
mit Bänderung einbinden.Das sieht dann so aus.


----------



## sebastian (22. Februar 2004)

was ist ein Schied ? ist das nicht ein Zander ? wenn ja warum steht das zweimal ? fragen über fragen ...


----------



## gismowolf (22. Februar 2004)

Servus Sebastian!
Der Rapfen ist ein raubender Weißfisch,der in einen Kleinfischschwarm hineinschwimmt,einen starken Schwanzschlag macht und auf diese Art einige Fischlein betäubt,die er dann frißt.
Er hat auch keine Zähne,sondern einen starken Knorpel am Gaumen,mit Hilfe dessen und seiner harten Zunge er die Fischlein
zerdrückt und dann verschlingt.Und dieser Fisch wird an der
Donau,speziell dort,wo Du zu Hause bist,in der Gegend um und in Wien "S C H I E D" genannt!!#6
Der Zander heißt in Ungarn Fogasch und wird von einigen auch im Wiener Raum so genannt!:m


----------



## sebastian (22. Februar 2004)

Da schau ich jetzt aber ins Anglerbuch  ! Was ein Rapfen is weis ich zufälligerweise  alles was mir beim angeln unterkommen kann kenne ich  ...


----------



## sebastian (22. Februar 2004)

Zander heisst auch Schill und ich kannte nur die Österreichische Gescherdnversion, das spricht sich dann Schüh und das vermeindliche h ist ein schwer zu hörendes ll


----------



## gismowolf (22. Februar 2004)

Richtig!Sebastian #6


----------



## sebastian (22. Februar 2004)

Hättest du mir das nicht gleich sagen können  Übrigens der Opa von meinem Cousin kommt aus Ungarn, deswegen hab ich das mit Fogasch auch gewusst (schreibt man das so ? heisst das nicht fogusch  ? )


----------



## KampfKater (22. Februar 2004)

hallo wolfgang


als ich die überschrift las, dachte ich erst mal....alkohol?...dellirium?:q 

aber was ich da seh ist das was ich schon bewundert habe als mein vater fliegenfischte. fliegen und streamerbinden ist für mich eine wahre kunst für die man glaube ich ein sehr gutes auge für alles was da am wasser rumfliegt braucht.
ich bewundere leute die das können. 

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo Robert!
Wenn man mit der Fliege einmal begonnen hat zu fischen,dann 
kommt man zwangsläufig auch irgendwann zum Fliegenbinden.
Sei es,daß man zu viele Fliegen in die Bäume und Sträucher hängt,
daß es langsam teuer wird,Fliegen zu kaufen oder weil man auf
einmal Interesse daran hat,die "richtigen Fliegen"halbwegs gut
oder täuschend ähnlich die lebenden oder auch schon toten Originalen mit allerhand Materialien zu imitieren.Bei mir wird`s mit den kleinen Mustern schon etwas kritisch mit dem Sehen trotz Brille im Nahbereich.Darum mache ich lieber schon etwas größere.#6
Weil ich nun nicht nur mit der Fliege,sondern auch die ganze breite Palette der Sportfischerei bis hin zum Naturköder-u.
Pilkfischen in Norwegen bis in Tiefen von ca.250m betreibe(das
kann ich Dir bestens empfehlen),kann ich auch gewisse Bindearten beim Basteln von anderen Kunst-u.Spinnködern,sowie überhaupt beim Nachbauen von verschiedenen Geräten und Zubehörteilen für die Fischerei verwenden. Solche Bastlereien 
sind eine gute Beschäftigung während der Wintermonate.
Wenn Du da mitmachen möchtest,brauchst Du es nur zu sagen!
Boardi löti,der ja auch aus Wilhering kommt,hat sich schon einige 
Rehhaarjigs und Streamer ausgesucht und ich hoffe,daß von Ihm(wenn er wieder aus seinem Auslandjob retour ist)einmal eine Meldung kommt,daß er damit was gefangen hat!#h


----------



## KampfKater (23. Februar 2004)

Danke wolfgang, ich werd auf dein angebot sicher mal zurück kommen, wenn ich darf. im moment(und ich fürchte so wirds das ganze jahr sein) hab ich aber ziemlich streß, da wir unsere edv gerade auf ein neues pps-system umstellen. ich werd also die wenige freizeit die mir bleibt eher für family und wenn dann noch etwas zeit bleibt fürs fischen nutzen. sonst aber bin ich eh einer der gerne an seinem fischerzeug bastelt(wobblerbau, bißanzeiger usw.). bin mir sicher, daß ich da von dir sicher einiges dazulernen kann.
freu mich schon drauf.

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (24. Februar 2004)

In weiterer Folge kann man z. B. die Streamer mit Glasfischaugen
versehen.Da muß aber beachtet werden,daß durch das zusätzliche Gewicht der Streamer nicht mehr so läuft wie ohne.
Man kann diese Reh-bzw.Hirschhaarstreamer auch mit etwas Geschick so zuschneiden und mit Augen und Ohren sowie mit 
einem Schwänzchen versehen,daß tatsächlich Mäuschen entstehen,mit denen auf unsere geschuppten Räuber gefischt werden kann!


----------



## gismowolf (24. Februar 2004)

und hier die Seitenansicht


----------



## gismowolf (18. März 2004)

Hier gibt`s noch einige Variationen mit Rehhaaren 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.c...hp?s=&threadid=18367&perpage=15&pagenumber=39


----------



## gismowolf (18. März 2004)

und noch welche


----------



## gismowolf (10. April 2004)

*AW: Graubraune und weiße Mäuse aus..*

Die nächste Variante aus Reh-oder Hirschhaar ist aus der Bestimmung an meinen Hausgewässern entstanden,daß ein Spinnköder mindestens 12cm lang
sein muß.Um diese Länge problemlos erreichen zu können,hab ich mir einen mehrteiligen Gliederstreamer ausgedacht,den ich als Rehhaar-Wobbler-Streamer bezeichne.Man kann nach Belieben einige Teile mehr-oder weniger
aneinanderhängen.Es gibt im Fachhandel Zwillingshaken,die eine Nadel und einen Verschluß haben,die gleiche Funktion wie bei einer Sicherheitsnadel und ist dazu gedacht,einen toten Köfi mit Haken zu bestücken! Solche Haken hab ich mir besorgt und mit Reh-bzw Hirschhaar bestückt(verkleidet).Die einzelnen Haken werden nun je nach Bedarf aneinandergehängt und ergeben mit einem Schwanzstück und einem vorgehängtem Bleikopf einen außerordentlich beweglichen Kustköder für die Spinnrute und ohne Bleikopf,dann jedoch (wegen des großen Auftriebes)mit sehr schweren Bleivorfächern an der AFTMA 8-9 Fliegenrute den Wobblerstreamer!Und so sieht das Ganze aus:


----------



## gismowolf (10. April 2004)

*AW: Graubraune und weiße Mäuse aus..*

Fortsetzung 1


----------



## gismowolf (10. April 2004)

*AW: Graubraune und weiße Mäuse aus..*

Fortsetzung 2


----------



## gismowolf (10. April 2004)

*AW: Graubraune und weiße Mäuse aus..*

Fortsetzung 3 .... und griffbereit in der Fischerweste verstaut in einer Zigarrenhülse aus ALU


----------



## rob (11. April 2004)

*AW: Graubraune und weiße Mäuse aus..*

suuuuuuuper wolfgang!!!
vielen dank für deine mühen und ausführungen.
schau mer mal ob ich das hinbekomme.
lg rob#h


----------

